# Can anyone confirm?



## Polar Bear (Dec 14, 2020)

Hal Turner: 50,000 Chinese Soldiers Were Bombed and Killed in Maine Which Was Listed as an Earthquake | Prophecy | Before It's News


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 14, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Hal Turner: 50,000 Chinese Soldiers Were Bombed and Killed in Maine Which Was Listed as an Earthquake | Prophecy | Before It's News


We should not have emptied out the asylums 40yrs ago. No way that 50k foreign military troops would be in Maine, then get bombed.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 14, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> We should not have emptied out the asylums 40yrs ago. No way that 50k foreign military troops would be in Maine, then get bombed.


So you are just guessing, you can’t confirm!


----------



## Brill (Dec 14, 2020)

I could believe it. I got bombed in Bangor, ME after SERE. I think I had 2-3 beers.

Now that I think about, the 90s were a different time. Could’ve been wine coolers. Bartle’s & Jame’s were legit.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 14, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> So you are just guessing, you can’t confirm!


Pontificating, to be more precise.


----------



## CQB (Dec 14, 2020)

I can confirm that if my uncle had tits she'd by my auntie.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 14, 2020)

CQB said:


> I can confirm that if my uncle had tits she'd by my auntie.


How dare you use pronouns!


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Dec 14, 2020)

“No shit, there I was...”


----------



## AWP (Dec 14, 2020)

50k dead Chinese soldiers, blamed on an earthquake, in a state where residents flee or go mad?

Sounds like a good start to me.


----------



## CQB (Dec 14, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> How dare you use pronouns!


It's something up with I should not put.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 14, 2020)

Confirmed.  It's true.  

I know a guy whose friend was there...actually, his friend's cousin, but it's all legit.  Please don't ask any questions, I've probably said too much already.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 14, 2020)

Can you prove that it's not true?


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 14, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Can you prove that it's not true?


Read it on the internet! Next question.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Kaldak (Dec 14, 2020)

RackMaster said:


>



That may be an abnormally tall guy's fault.


----------



## AWP (Dec 14, 2020)

What if those 50k were "administrative assistants" responsible for crafting the fraudulent ballots that won Biden the election? Then, Deep State elements loyal to the Communist Party of America, err, "Democrats" cleanup the evidence? Now, stay with me, the Chinese were willing to sacrifice these 50k Heroes of the Revolution to start a war so "Democrats" could usher in a new age of Communism in America.

9/11 was amateur hour, this is the real deal. Next level.

I'm pretty sure I'm the smartest guy in the room right now.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Dec 14, 2020)

AWP said:


> What if those 50k were "administrative assistants" responsible for crafting the fraudulent ballots that won Biden the election? Then, Deep State elements loyal to the Communist Party of America, err, "Democrats" cleanup the evidence? Now, stay with me, the Chinese were willing to sacrifice these 50k Heroes of the Revolution to start a war so "Democrats" could usher in a new age of Communism in America.
> 
> 9/11 was amateur hour, this is the real deal. Next level.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm the smartest guy in the room right now.



Respectfully,

What in the Alex Jones is always 95% right and Jeffrey Epstein didn’t kill himself did I just read?


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 15, 2020)

Fort Bragg has, according to Wikipedia, about 57,000 military personnel on base.  I think it would be very difficult to keep a Bragg-sized contingent of Chinese soldiers completely secret and hidden in Maine, and then kill them all with a single MOAB.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 15, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Fort Bragg has, according to Wikipedia, about 57,000 military personnel on base.  I think it would be very difficult to keep a Bragg-sized contingent of Chinese soldiers completely secret and hidden in Maine, and then kill them all with a single MOAB.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 15, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Fort Bragg has, according to Wikipedia, about 57,000 military personnel on base.  I think it would be very difficult to keep a Bragg-sized contingent of Chinese soldiers completely secret and hidden in Maine, and then kill them all with a single MOAB.



I think we found the deep state Chinese operative. 

It's easy to hide that many when you hide them with a giant cloak of invisibility, that the alien's gave us.  The fight against tyranny is galactic and the lizard people can't win.


----------



## Board and Seize (Dec 15, 2020)

These are clearly the soldiers that were supposed to be training in Canada with Tru-dog, till we found out and they got told to pound sand.  Wiley bastards that they be, they figured a little Vietnam War reenactment might be fun crossing the border from the North, and following the Ho-Ppalachi-Min trail, would make for appropriate payback.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 15, 2020)

I came here just to see if @Polar Bear finally put on pants. Still was not disappointed.


----------



## Jaknight (Dec 15, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> Fort Bragg has, according to Wikipedia, about 57,000 military personnel on base.  I think it would be very difficult to keep a Bragg-sized contingent of Chinese soldiers completely secret and hidden in Maine, and then kill them all with a single MOAB.


3 words Area 51 tech


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 15, 2020)

3 WORDS:

Particle Uplink Cannon!!!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 15, 2020)

This was just texted to me by a relative who worships at the well of conspiracy-



Spoiler: She genuinely believes all of this 



J,

I told you I’d get the info for you on Nellis and here it is.   I don’t know the guy who wrote the article.  Anyway... here it is.  Just delete it as you shake your head when you read it.

News story came out on 12/8/2020 ... from this article...

US positioning naval vessels off the East and West coasts.  Over the past 4 days there have been massive movements of troops, equipment and supplies within  the continental US.  A lot of movement of planes near Nellis Air Force Base in Nevada (infamous for Area 51 and S4, underground bases).   There was a huge amount of activity reported on Saturday, Dec. 5th.
Then on the 9th of Dec. the US Navy put out this tweet:  US Marine Corps prepare for an air assault on part of exercise Steel Knight and Dawn Blitz 21 off the coast of California.  SK/DB21 affords the First Marine Division and Expeditionary Strike Group 3 the opportunity to showcase readiness training together.  Big show of strength by the US Marines and Navy on the West Coast.

Quoting from this article... (this article was put out by controversial talk show radio host Hal Turner out of New Jersey, so take this with a grain of salt; his reports tend to be kind of over the top sometimes ...) (Note:  I’ve never heard of him before.  JpH)

From intelligence circles...
If the Supreme Court voids any or all of the Nov. 3rd election due to the massive fraud and violations of the US Constitution with changes to election laws and the laws’ extension of voting for weeks in violation of 3 USC 1 and 2, the Democrats are planning on asking the United Nations to invade our country to depose President Trump as a dictator.
The chances of that happening are next to nothing, but they may try... or have they already?

Last Saturday (12/5) no fewer than 25 C17 aircraft were in the skies over the US carrying troops and equipment from around the nation all going to Nellis Air Force Base.  Also on Saturday no fewer than 12 C130 aircraft were on the move... all heading in to Nellis.

On Sunday locals on and around Nellis reported the base was swarming with soldiers and Marines.  There also was reported a vast array of land fighting vehicles coming out of cargo aircraft.

On Saturday (according to US Naval Institute) the Navy has deployed 3 aircraft carriers plus a landing helicopter dock (lhd) off the west coast and 2 aircraft carriers and their strike groups plus another lhd off the US east coast.

Off the west coast is the USS Carl Vincent in the Pacific along the Oregon and Washington border.  This is where it’s been rumored (Washington and Idaho border) is where the Chinese have stationed troops in cooperation with the Canadian government.

Also in the state of Minnesota there have been reports of Chinese.  (Whaaaaaat?)

The USS Theodore Roosevelt and it’s strike group are off the coast of Los Angeles.

The east coast have the USS Dwight D. Eisenhower off the coast of Connecticut, the USS Gerald R. Ford off the coast of New Jersey and the USS Iwo Jima off the coast of the Carolinas.

You have all of these huge naval aircraft carriers not only around the United States
but you also have the USS
Ronald Reagan off Yokosuka, Japan, the USS Nimitz off the coast of India (the Indian Ocean/close to the Middle East), another American aircraft carrier off of Saysbo, Japan and another one near the Balkan/Malkin? Islands in the South Pacific.

All of this activity is a show of strength for the US military... not that we’re going to war but
it means that the US is ready to defend itself should any problem arise.  The US is on high alert right now due to the election, the deep state and the war against the cabal (the invisible enemy).


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 15, 2020)

Lol. They should have also said the USS CARTER HALL and SAN ANTONIO were also both off the coast of North Carolina. Oh yea, and so is TSV4 NARRAGANSETT. Wars a brewing!


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Dec 15, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Lol. They should have also said the USS CARTER HALL and SAN ANTONIO were also both off the coast of North Carolina. Oh yea, and so is TSV4 NARRAGANSETT. Wars a brewing!



That’s what THEY want you to think.


----------



## AWP (Dec 15, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> 3 WORDS:
> 
> Particle Uplink Cannon!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 37486


A Command Conquer: Generals reference?

Take all of my internet points.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 16, 2020)

Another note from my aunt.  She listens to these guys on the radio all day and then sends warnings to the family. 

...sigh...

—————————
_Never heard back from you.  Just got this text today.  I’ve been saying this since before the election.  Things are likely to hit the proverbial fan.  _


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 16, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Another note from my aunt.  She listens to these guys on the radio all day and then sends warnings to the family.
> 
> ...sigh...
> 
> ...


I think your aunt needs an intervention. LOL!


----------



## Brill (Dec 16, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Another note from my aunt.  She listens to these guys on the radio all day and then sends warnings to the family.
> 
> ...sigh...
> 
> ...


If that were written in Serbo-Croatian, it could be mistaken for the same type of notifications that went out in Sarajevo in March of '92.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 16, 2020)

We didn't kill them.  We told them the Canadian Winter Warfare School was "that a way" (North) and they turned around.
You guys just think the training was cancelled.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 16, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Another note from my aunt.  She listens to these guys on the radio all day and then sends warnings to the family.
> 
> ...sigh...
> 
> ...



CBs are so 1988. It's all about GMRS now a days.


----------



## Dame (Dec 16, 2020)

lindy said:


> If that were written in Serbo-Croatian, it could be mistaken for the same type of notifications that went out in Sarajevo in March of '92.


Maybe that's where it came from. That goofy Perez guy just translated it and reposted.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2021)

According to my aunt, we are moments away from war with China.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 11, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> According to my aunt, we are moments away from war with China.


If she's in the top left, she's cute for an older gal.


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 11, 2021)

R.Caerbannog said:


> If she's in the top left, she's cute for an older gal.




  Top left?!

(the windows swap places part way through...)


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 11, 2021)

Board and Seize said:


> View attachment 38223
> 
> Top left?!
> 
> (the windows swap places part way through...)


Sad trombone noises. 

Blonde at the bottom now.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 11, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> According to my aunt, we are moments away from war with China.


Did you let her know that we've secretly been at war for years.


----------

